# Foggs Awesome Sauce News - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

I’ve been waiting for these!!

Been a Foggs fan for YEARS!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

BigGuy said:


>



Holly Guacamole, the Deli express 
One of my all time favourite juices.
Hope they coming in 100ml or 60ml at least cause i cant do 30ml testers bottles.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Clouds4Days said:


> Holly Guacamole, the Deli express
> One of my all time favourite juices.
> Hope they coming in 100ml or 60ml at least cause i cant do 30ml testers bottles.


It should be a 30ml concentrate which will go a long way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

daniel craig said:


> It should be a 30ml concentrate which will go a long way



Are these one shots brother?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Clouds4Days said:


> Are these one shots brother?


Yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Are these one shots brother?



Its not easy to see in the pics above but if you look at them carefully, they say oneshots @Clouds4Days 
It says they are 20ml one shots

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

daniel craig said:


> Yes



Now this is just even more awesome.
Cant wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Its not easy to see in the pics above but if you look at them carefully, they say oneshots @Clouds4Days
> It says they are 20ml one shots



Thanks @Silver it doesn't help me viewing images through a phone. I cant see the tiny prints that well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


>


No “the Milky Way”? 

Hopefully in the future


----------



## Halfdaft

Aww yeeeeeeah! Now to get one of each and find the biggest dripper bottles I can get my hands on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


>



My bestest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft

BigGuy said:


>


Just before my payday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


>



Amazing
Congrats @Sir Vape 
This looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


>


Come now 17-03-18!!! Make sharp!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


>


COME ON THE 17th.!!!!!!

Patience is not one of my virtues... (especially when it comes to yum juice)


----------



## rogue zombie

Will these only be sold by yourselves? Or any chance the DIY shops will be stocking them to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

rogue zombie said:


> Will these only be sold by yourselves? Or any chance the DIY shops will be stocking them to?


It most probably will be available at the DIY vendors. According to their Facebook page, it has become available for wholesale.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

rogue zombie said:


> Will these only be sold by yourselves? Or any chance the DIY shops will be stocking them to?



We will havethem up for wholesale and if they want to buy them thats kewl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BigGuy said:


> We will havethem up for wholesale and if they want to buy them thats kewl.



Hope they do. Much easier buying all you need in 1 shop.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

The only cool thing about coming to Durbs on a Saturday for work is that I’m going to go home past you guys and grab all of these!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Ordered and done. Full kit. 

Why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Sorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki

BigGuy said:


>


Done and dusted. Holding thumbs to win this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Braki said:


> Done and dusted. Holding thumbs to win this


So awesome @Braki!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 126253


Im so jealous, mine will only arrive on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Braki said:


> Im so jealous, mine will only arrive on Tuesday


But then 10mns after that you’ll have a mountain of awesome juice!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> No “the Milky Way”?
> 
> Hopefully in the future



@Paul33 It is there 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

*EDIT: Sorry @Paul33, I'm looking at the juices, not the one shots*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 It is there
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce
> 
> *EDIT: Sorry @Paul33, I'm looking at the juices, not the one shots*


Thanks @Hooked but alas no one shot 

Hopefully one day in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Braki said:


> Im so jealous, mine will only arrive on Tuesday


It’s almost Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I get to order tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I get to order tomorrow


Dude it’s worth it. Did a nosey sniffy test earlier and daaammmmmnnnn


----------



## Braki

Paul33 said:


> It’s almost Tuesday


You have no idea how excited I am. Been refreshing The Courier Guy's website every 10 mins the whole day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Braki

BigGuy said:


>


@BigGuy there no winner yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Braki Register on this site http://trackmyparcel.co.za/ . Not only can you track deliveries from various couriers using only this site (most convenient if you're expecting deliveries from different couriers) but you can also ask for tracking updates to be sent to your email.


----------



## Braki

Hooked said:


> @Braki Register on this site http://trackmyparcel.co.za/ . Not only can you track deliveries from various couriers using only this site (most convenient if you're expecting deliveries from different couriers) but you can also ask for tracking updates to be sent to your email.


I did register and then got flooded with spam emails. So would rather stick with the normal spam free version. Thanks @Hooked


----------



## Halfdaft

@BigGuy does the Foggs discount code count for the concentrates ?


----------



## BigGuy

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @BigGuy does the Foggs discount code count for the concentrates ?



no sorry


----------



## Paul33

Braki said:


> @BigGuy there no winner yet?


Who was the lucky bugger who won? Did I miss it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Paul33 said:


> Who was the lucky bugger who won? Did I miss it?


I was wondering the same thing now when I picked up the one shot bottle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Whew sorry to hear that @Braki.


----------



## BigGuy

Got a bit behind on the draw it will be done today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

There is a draw ? 

As long as you purchased on the 19th xD?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


> Got a bit behind on the draw it will be done today.


Suspense is killing us all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Is Monday draw day?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

Draw has already taken place in the sir vape community page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

https://www.facebook.com/groups/sirvapecommunity/

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

BigGuy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/sirvapecommunity/


Thats kinda weak, and the people that are not on facebook ?

So basicly still dont know who the winner is after a draw that should have happend a week ago lol.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## BigGuy

The winner was Mikhail Howard and the draw took place almost a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

BigGuy said:


> Draw has already taken place in the sir vape community page.


I need to Facebook more


----------



## Paul33

Deli express in the RSQ. 

Yummy stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

Paul33 said:


> Deli express in the RSQ.
> 
> Yummy stuff.


Currently rocking the Pacific Coast, it is so funky and weird lol but i just keep wanting more haha !
Very nice profiles these one shots !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Paul33 said:


> Deli express in the RSQ.
> 
> Yummy stuff.


Nom Nom Nom, is it just me or does this taste a lot like loaded smores ?


----------

